# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  One Night in L.A.?

## Dennis

So, my wife will be in Newport Beach for almost two weeks at the end of April/beginning of May.

Im going out there from April 26th to May 1st to check in on her and make sure she is behaving normally. We would like to head up to L.A. on Saturday the 28th and overnight there.

Im looking for suggestions on a hotel and lunch/dinner/lunch places as well as general ideas on what to do. Weve never been to L.A. so even touristy stuff is OK.

----------


## JEK

Got to go to Spago in Beverly Hills for a date night dinner. Brunch/lunch at One Pico at Shutters in Santa Monica. Santa Monica pier is touristy, but iconic.

----------


## JEK

We love the Ritz at Marina del Rey for a stay. Nice places to eat around there too.

----------


## JEK

https://www.sbhonline.com/fusion/sho...p?post/309031/

----------


## amyb

Yes to all the above. Stayed at that Ritz and loved the location. SHUTTERS was my favorite dining experience of that trip. Puck is quite innovative and never disappoints.

----------


## JEK

Puck is a plucky host too. Air kisses his way all over the dining room. Even stopped by to we mere mortals.

----------


## amyb

Saw him once in Vegas as he worked the room and missed him by one day at Postrios in San Fran.
All dishes fresh and delicious.

----------


## Dennis

I bet you dropped a buck to get such luck with Puck.

----------


## bto

Dennis, this isn't the info you wanted, but she'll want to visit Fashion Island in Newport and Southcoast Plaza. 

Please don't shoot the messenger, haha!

----------


## GayleR

My fave hotel anywhere is The Peninsula Beverly Hills and The Bel Air has just be redone and is getting rave reviews.

----------

